

Show HN: ChatStep -  Online Group Chat - gsundeep
https://chatstep.com

======
phasevar
Woot! I created a room. :-)

<https://chatstep.com/#HackerNews>

~~~
carlsednaoui
Looks amazing!

------
saucow
Wow. Looks pretty amazing guys. Love the bitcoin donation links. beautiful
interface too; Can't wait to use it in the bitcoin community

------
mmmooo
Please don't use obscure ports for the sockets (aka tcp:4000).

1) many corporate/etc firewalls filter these type of packets

2) my personal reaction when the browser requests access to a socket on an
unusual port is "Deny". Which is just what I did, and of course then there is
no notification to me that it failed or any way to create/join a room.

~~~
gsundeep
We're planning to move everything behind a load balancer running on standard
ports like 80 and 443.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
thrill
It works nicely with Ubuntu 12.04 and Chrome. The response time us fast, even
with images and youtube videos. On youtube, if you paste a link such as

<http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=l8rxJRsINU4>

that does a full-screen video, instead of

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8rxJRsINU4>

you don't get the embedded functionality - suggest you capture the _popup
segment and remove it for consistency of display

~~~
gsundeep
Thanks for letting us know. We'll fix this very soon!

------
alainbryden
Great site. We will always have [http://petscollect.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/08/funny-whit...](http://petscollect.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/08/funny-white-kitten.jpg) ;)

~~~
gsundeep
Thanks! ;)

------
danvideo
using windows 7 and chrome - can't create or join rooms

edit: now realizing it's probably corporate FW related, blocking port 4000

~~~
gsundeep
Hi Dan,

Can you check Inspect Element -> Console and see if there are any errors being
reported?

Thanks!

~~~
danvideo
red X near the following... GET
<https://chatstep.com:4000/socket.io/1/?t=1341425107446> socket.io.js:1632
Socket.handshake socket.io.js:1632 Socket.connect socket.io.js:1671 Socket
socket.io.js:1530 io.connect socket.io.js:91 (anonymous function)

~~~
gsundeep
It could be that you are on a corporate network that blocks ports like 4000.

We'll get everything behind a load balancer on port 80/443 pretty soon.

Sorry about that!

------
twodayslate
Why/how is this better than web IRC?

~~~
gsundeep
ChatStep has client side encryption and multimedia sharing.

~~~
twodayslate
Some web based IRC clients have this. There are a lot to chose from as well
[http://twodayslate.wordpress.com/2012/06/05/web-based-irc-
cl...](http://twodayslate.wordpress.com/2012/06/05/web-based-irc-clients/)

------
phasevar
What's the technology behind this?

~~~
gsundeep
We use node.js and Socket.IO for the real time communication and we also run
nginx to serve static content.

------
Nux
secure, beautiful; where can I download it from?

